# Nuova Installazione.Manca pannello iniziale XFCE4 [Risolto]

## saverik

Buongiorno,

ho appena fatto una nuova installazione con xfce4 ma all'avvio non appare il pannello di default,

con conseguente mancanza di tutto il necessario,compreso  networkmanager etc.

Che faccio..help

----------

## Maxxx

Io proverei a fare:

 *Quote:*   

> emerge -pv xfce4-meta

 

per vedere se c'è' qualche pacchetto ancora da installare.

----------

## kikko

Ciao saverik

come hai installato XFCE? Metapacchetto o "minimal"? In teoria in entrambi i casi il pannello dovrebbe avvviarsi di default  :Confused: 

C'è nulla nei log (tipo "~/.xsession-errors") ?

Ciao

----------

## saverik

ciao ho riprovato ad emergere xfce4 ma nulla...

ho provato a riemergeil tutto ma ho avuro un problema...non si aggiorna!!!!

da dove comincio?

----------

## kikko

 *saverik wrote:*   

> da dove comincio?

 

Direi daccapo  :Laughing: 

Scherzi a parte, che intendi con "non si aggiorna?"

Io proverei a levare di mezzo le configurazioni utente; di solito sono directory nascoste nella home dell'utente, tipo .config o .xfcequalcosa... Non avendo (mai emerso) Xfce ho poca possibilità di essere più preciso 

Ciao

----------

## sabayonino

 *kikko wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Io proverei a levare di mezzo le configurazioni utente; di solito sono directory nascoste nella home dell'utente, tipo .config o .xfcequalcosa... Non avendo (mai emerso) Xfce ho poca possibilità di essere più preciso 
> 
> Ciao

 

la configurazione di xfce si trova in ~/.config/xfce4

----------

## saverik

 *sabayonino wrote:*   

>  *kikko wrote:*   
> 
> Io proverei a levare di mezzo le configurazioni utente; di solito sono directory nascoste nella home dell'utente, tipo .config o .xfcequalcosa... Non avendo (mai emerso) Xfce ho poca possibilità di essere più preciso 
> 
> Ciao 
> ...

 

nella cartella ~/.config/xfce4 si trovano altre cartelle e precisamente desktop xfconf xfwm4 e un file helpers.rc.

Di queste quale dovrei controllare e cosa?

----------

## kikko

Ciao Saverik

rinominando l'intera cartella dovrebbe ripristinare la configurazione al default... Comunque, il file di configurazione del pannello dovrebbe essere in ~/.config/xfce4/xfconf/xfce-perchannel-xml/xfce4-panel.xml (per-user) o /etc/xdg/xfce4/xfconf/xfce-perchannel-xml/xfce4-panel.xml (global, ma non ne sono mica sicuro)

Ciao

----------

## saverik

Ho risolto cosi:

ho aggiunto un pannello ex novo e dalla proprietè pannello ho attivato avvia notifica e aggiunto poi  quallo che mi serviva(menu,separatori etc).

per quanto riguarda l'altro problema ,cioe'  non si aggiornava e mi dava errore ,un bel 

```
emerge -e world
```

 e tutto si e' aggiustato...o quasi!!!!  :Laughing: 

quando vado di terminale mi escono delle scrtitte 

```

[/tmp/portage/sys-libs/pam-1.2.1/work/Linux-PAM-1.2.1/libpam/pam_data.c:_pam_locate_data(46)] called

[/tmp/portage/sys-libs/pam-1.2.1/work/Linux-PAM-1.2.1/libpam/pam_data.c:pam_set_data(70)] called

[/tmp/portage/sys-libs/pam-1.2.1/work/Linux-PAM-1.2.1/libpam/pam_data.c:_pam_locate_data(46)] called

[/tmp/portage/sys-libs/pam-1.2.1/work/Linux-PAM-1.2.1/libpam/pam_modutil_getgrnam.c:pam_modutil_getgrnam(92)] success

[/tmp/portage/sys-libs/pam-1.2.1/work/Linux-PAM-1.2.1/libpam/pam_dispatch.c:_pam_dispatch_aux(114)] module returned: Il valore restituito dovrebbe essere ignorato dal dispatch PAM

[/tmp/portage/sys-libs/pam-1.2.1/work/Linux-PAM-1.2.1/libpam/pam_dispatch.c:_pam_dispatch_aux(198)] use_cached_chain=0 action=0 cached_retval=25 retval=25

[/tmp/portage/sys-libs/pam-1.2.1/work/Linux-PAM-1.2.1/libpam/pam_dispatch.c:_pam_dispatch_aux(106)] passing control to module...

[/tmp/portage/sys-libs/pam-1.2.1/work/Linux-PAM-1.2.1/libpam/pam_dispatch.c:_pam_dispatch_aux(114)] module returned: Il valore restituito dovrebbe essere ignorato dal dispatch PAM

[/tmp/portage/sys-libs/pam-1.2.1/work/Linux-PAM-1.2.1/libpam/pam_dispatch.c:_pam_dispatch_aux(198)] use_cached_chain=0 action=0 cached_retval=25 retval=25

[/tmp/portage/sys-libs/pam-1.2.1/work/Linux-PAM-1.2.1/libpam/pam_dispatch.c:_pam_dispatch_aux(106)] passing control to module...

[/tmp/portage/sys-libs/pam-1.2.1/work/Linux-PAM-1.2.1/modules/pam_unix/pam_unix_auth.c:pam_sm_authenticate(113)] called.

[/tmp/portage/sys-libs/pam-1.2.1/work/Linux-PAM-1.2.1/modules/pam_unix/support.c:_set_ctrl(138)] called.

[/tmp/portage/sys-libs/pam-1.2.1/work/Linux-PAM-1.2.1/modules/pam_unix/support.c:_set_ctrl(193)] pam_unix arg: try_first_pass

[/tmp/portage/sys-libs/pam-1.2.1/work/Linux-PAM-1.2.1/modules/pam_unix/support.c:_set_ctrl(193)] pam_unix arg: likeauth

[/tmp/portage/sys-libs/pam-1.2.1/work/Linux-PAM-1.2.1/modules/pam_unix/support.c:_set_ctrl(193)] pam_unix arg: nullok

[/tmp/portage/sys-libs/pam-1.2.1/work/Linux-PAM-1.2.1/modules/pam_unix/support.c:_set_ctrl(193)] pam_unix arg: debug

[/tmp/portage/sys-libs/pam-1.2.1/work/Linux-PAM-1.2.1/modules/pam_unix/support.c:_set_ctrl(278)] done.

[/tmp/portage/sys-libs/pam-1.2.1/work/Linux-PAM-1.2.1/libpam/pam_item.c:pam_get_user(281)] called.

[/tmp/portage/sys-libs/pam-1.2.1/work/Linux-PAM-1.2.1/modules/pam_unix/pam_unix_auth.c:pam_sm_authenticate(137)] username [root] obtained

[/tmp/portage/sys-libs/pam-1.2.1/work/Linux-PAM-1.2.1/modules/pam_unix/support.c:_unix_blankpasswd(670)] called

[/tmp/portage/sys-libs/pam-1.2.1/work/Linux-PAM-1.2.1/libpam/pam_data.c:pam_get_data(123)] called

[/tmp/portage/sys-libs/pam-1.2.1/work/Linux-PAM-1.2.1/libpam/pam_data.c:_pam_locate_data(46)] called

[/tmp/portage/sys-libs/pam-1.2.1/work/Linux-PAM-1.2.1/libpam/pam_data.c:pam_get_data(123)] called

[/tmp/portage/sys-libs/pam-1.2.1/work/Linux-PAM-1.2.1/libpam/pam_data.c:_pam_locate_data(46)] called

[/tmp/portage/sys-libs/pam-1.2.1/work/Linux-PAM-1.2.1/libpam/pam_data.c:pam_set_data(70)] called

[/tmp/portage/sys-libs/pam-1.2.1/work/Linux-PAM-1.2.1/libpam/pam_data.c:_pam_locate_data(46)] called

[/tmp/portage/sys-libs/pam-1.2.1/work/Linux-PAM-1.2.1/libpam/pam_modutil_getpwnam.c:pam_modutil_getpwnam(92)] success

[/tmp/portage/sys-libs/pam-1.2.1/work/Linux-PAM-1.2.1/libpam/pam_data.c:pam_get_data(123)] called

[/tmp/portage/sys-libs/pam-1.2.1/work/Linux-PAM-1.2.1/libpam/pam_data.c:_pam_locate_data(46)] called

[/tmp/portage/sys-libs/pam-1.2.1/work/Linux-PAM-1.2.1/libpam/pam_data.c:pam_set_data(70)] called

[/tmp/portage/sys-libs/pam-1.2.1/work/Linux-PAM-1.2.1/libpam/pam_data.c:_pam_locate_data(46)] called

[/tmp/portage/sys-libs/pam-1.2.1/work/Linux-PAM-1.2.1/libpam/pam_modutil_getspnam.c:pam_modutil_getspnam(92)] success

[/tmp/portage/sys-libs/pam-1.2.1/work/Linux-PAM-1.2.1/modules/pam_unix/support.c:_unix_read_password(878)] called

[/tmp/portage/sys-libs/pam-1.2.1/work/Linux-PAM-1.2.1/libpam/pam_item.c:pam_get_item(179)] called.

[/tmp/portage/sys-libs/pam-1.2.1/work/Linux-PAM-1.2.1/libpam/pam_item.c:pam_get_item(179)] called.

[/tmp/portage/sys-libs/pam-1.2.1/work/Linux-PAM-1.2.1/libpam_misc/misc_conv.c:misc_conv(283)] allocating empty response structure array.

[/tmp/portage/sys-libs/pam-1.2.1/work/Linux-PAM-1.2.1/libpam_misc/misc_conv.c:misc_conv(292)] entering conversation function.

[/tmp/portage/sys-libs/pam-1.2.1/work/Linux-PAM-1.2.1/libpam_misc/misc_conv.c:read_string(136)] called with echo='OFF', prompt='Password: '.

```

e lo stesso mi capita con l'editor nano.

Sinceramente ho compilato decine di gentoo ma i problemi ch e sto incontrando adesso non li ho mai avuti.

----------

## kikko

 *saverik wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> /tmp/portage/sys-libs/pam-1.2.1/work/Linux-PAM-1.2.1/libpam/
> ```
> ...

 

Eh?   :Shocked: 

Scusa ma "/tmp/portage" è la tua PORTAGE_TMPDIR? mi pare strano che ci siano chiamate alla libpam in quella directory...

Inoltre, quando ti appaiono questi messaggi (ok, nel terminale, ma lanciando qualcosa o "dal nulla"?) ?

Ciao

----------

## saverik

quando diivento  su ed anche quando lancio nano nel teminale appaiono le suddette scritte

----------

## saverik

aggiungo il mio fstab e make.conf a maggiore chiarezza:

```
/dev/sda1           /                  ext4       defaults,relatime                                  0 1

#/dev/sda2               /home              ext4          defaults                                              0 2

tmpfs         /tmp         tmpfs    noatime,nodiratime,size=6G                            0 0

tmpfs                   /dev/shm           tmpfs         defaults                                               0 0

tmpfs      /var/tmp/portage      tmpfs    size=4G,uid=portage,gid=portage,mode=775,noatime   0 0

shm                     /dev/shm           tmpfs         defaults                                               0 0

  

CFLAGS="-march=corei7-avx -O2 -pipe"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

DISTDIR="${PORTDIR}/distfiles"

PKGDIR="${PORTDIR}/packages"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

USE="X debug dri dri3 sna udev uxa xvmc -kde -qt4 -gnome -minimal a52 acpi alsa bluetooth branding bzip2 bindist consolekit cups dbus ffmpeg gzip gtk gtk2 gtk3 -java jpeg introspection ipv6 lm_sensors multilib jpeg lock mmx mp3 mp4 mpeg ncurses nls networkmanager opengl ppp pdf ssl session startup-notification thunar udev unicode usb svg sse sse2 ss3 x264 xvmc wifi"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/tmp"

XDG_CACHE_HOME="/tmp/.cache"

MAKEOPT="-j5"

VIDEO_CARDS="intel i965"

LINGUAS="it"

INPUT_DEVICES="evdev synaptics mouse keyboard"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="*"

USE_PYTHON="2.7 3.4"

PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_4"

XFCE_PLUGINS="brightness clock trash" 
```

----------

## saverik

risolto.

ho cancellato l'utente e ricreato ex novo.

----------

